# Can ECM motors...



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

...be rebuilt for less than the cost of an OEM replacement?

All these years and I just now think of this.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I doubt it. I assume most motor shops charge at least $100/hr plus parts and we can buy them for $200-$300 depending on manufacturer. I have VERY VERY few of them failing on Lennox units up to 7yrs old. GE makes most of them and from what I see use good ballbearings. The module is not repairable.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

module has all the soft ware?


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Yep, 3 large capacitors (deadly) need to bleed off slowly B4 disconnecting the module from motor. A good info link 4U:http://www.thedealertoolbox.com/service.php


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Around here, there are a couple motor shops, that are very low priced on their labor.

I don't know if they can rebuild an ECM motor yet. But I would imagine they either can. Or will be able to soon.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Yep, 3 large capacitors (deadly) need to bleed off slowly B4 disconnecting the module from motor. A good info link 4U:http://www.thedealertoolbox.com/service.php


thanks.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Since the motor rarely goes bad, why bother? The boards are certainly not to be trusted after a repair to them, and they are what usually do go bad if any part of the ECM system does go bad.


----------

